# A gorilla that never forgets!



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Or, Man I wouldn't want to have to clean out this guys attic. :r

So I go to SOCAL for the first time this year. Meet in person many of the friendly gorillas that have put up with my newbie to not so-new be process over the past 18 months. Rick (Galaga) came up to me with a package that looks eerily familiar. I had sent it to him now 14 months ago now it returns with some kind of threat about revenge for Cremosas on it. Has this bottle of nasty looking bottle (Tequilla?) including a worm to eat in it and he says I have to drink it and eat the worm.

Well it was pretty cool that he had kept the box for over a year … but not cool enough to get sick and out of control. Had a couple and Rick was a gentleman about not pushing the rest on me.

Package come today. Had a funny card (for us oldsters) and some beautiful 00 and 01 smokes. 



And.. you guessed it.. the same box.

Thanks bro.. you are very sentimental


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Nice! Very thoughtful of him.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> And.. you guessed it.. the same box.


I heard he was just cheap! j/k Nice hit Rick and great card.:r

Enjoy Klugsy!

:ms NCRM


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Nice hit Rick!!! Klugs enjoy those, they sure look tasty.

CBF:w


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

WTG... Obdg!!!!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

I thought you were talking about yourself, but then i realised that it couldnt be you cos you forgot all about that huge box of cigars you were gonna send me!!  

Nice hit there Rick!!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Now thats a bomb we'd all like to see! Enjoy em...Dave(one of the other Daves)


----------



## BUCASmoker (Jul 4, 2006)

Am I the only one thats unbelievably curious what the inside of that card says?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Those do look yummy ! :dr WTG !! Rick 

Enjoy the cigars Dave.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Sweet a Cohiba with some age :dr


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Very Cool...


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

very nice, both what was sent and the sentiment behind it.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Very nice and a perfect target!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Very cool Rick...you are definitely my favorite Seminoles fan!! 

Enjoy it all Dave, good stuff!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> Or, Man I wouldn't want to have to clean out this guys attic........
> Well I started doing that a little this spring and it was a biatch!
> So I go to SOCAL for the first time this year. Meet in person many of the friendly gorillas that have put up with my newbie to not so-new be process over the past 18 months. Rick (Galaga) came up to me with a package that looks eerily familiar. I had sent it to him now 14 months ago now it returns with some kind of threat about revenge for Cremosas on it. Has this bottle of nasty looking bottle (Tequilla?) including a worm to eat in it and he says I have to drink it and eat the worm.
> Well I don't remember all that was in the box, but there was a small bottle of Mezcal*, some salt and a lime. I don't remember you eating the worm
> ...


o :r

_*Mezcal is made from the heart of the agave plant. After the agave matures (6-8 years) it is harvested by jimadores (field workers) and the leaves are chopped off using a long-handled knife known as a coa or coa de jima, leaving only the large hearts, or piñas (Spanish for "pineapple"). The piña is cooked and then crushed, producing a mash.
The worm in the mezcal bottle is a marketing gimmick. The worm is actually the caterpillar Hypopta agavis. The originator of this practice was a man named Jacobo Lozano Páez. In 1940, while tasting prepared agave, he and his partner found that the worm changed the taste of the agave. (Agave worms are sometimes found in the piña after harvesting, a sign of badly chosen, infested, agave). The worm soon took on another use as well, as a proof of potency. If the worm was decayed inside the bottle, it could be assumed the mezcal had been watered down. Brands of mezcal that contain the worm include 'Oro de Oaxaca', 'Gusano de Oro', 'Gusano Rojo', 'Monte Alban', and 'Dos Gusanos'.
When a worm is included this is known as 'Con Gusano', which means 'with worm' (From Wikipedia)
_

Now, one or both of us is having halucinations (have you been drinking Mezcal...) because I didn't send you that package. I have some HUp Monarchs from 01 (I don't remember if there was one in the box or not), but I don't own the other two smokes. Although I'm sure you have a cute angina, I'll take your word for it.

I suspect you left the box there and somebody picked it up and used it in some devious master plan to cause mischief -- although, I have my list of suspects, including a long haired, olive skinned, lingerie wearing beauty, and a non-haired lingerie wearing, uh, person, I shall remain mum until further investigation. Hey, nice bomb Dave, enjoy. And I enjoyed meeting you too. Stay tuned.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Ooooo......The plot thickens! :r


:ms NCRM


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

galaga said:


> o :r
> 
> _*Mezcal is made from the heart of the agave plant. After the agave matures (6-8 years) it is harvested by jimadores (field workers) and the leaves are chopped off using a long-handled knife known as a coa or coa de jima, leaving only the large hearts, or piñas (Spanish for "pineapple"). The piña is cooked and then crushed, producing a mash.
> The worm in the mezcal bottle is a marketing gimmick. The worm is actually the caterpillar Hypopta agavis. The originator of this practice was a man named Jacobo Lozano Páez. In 1940, while tasting prepared agave, he and his partner found that the worm changed the taste of the agave. (Agave worms are sometimes found in the piña after harvesting, a sign of badly chosen, infested, agave). The worm soon took on another use as well, as a proof of potency. If the worm was decayed inside the bottle, it could be assumed the mezcal had been watered down. Brands of mezcal that contain the worm include 'Oro de Oaxaca', 'Gusano de Oro', 'Gusano Rojo', 'Monte Alban', and 'Dos Gusanos'.
> ...


I have a place down in Mexico, off Hwy 5 on the way to San Felipe. The local watering hole serves Mezcal and I have seen several of my amigos get pretty loopy off of it. Good times, good times. :al


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Ooooo......The plot thickens! :r
> 
> :ms NCRM


Ya got that right!!!!.....


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Great job Rick! Enjoy Dave.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Even better. The plot thickens....Nice hit.

Enjoy Dave.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Hmmm. Now what to do? Peter? Gerry? Gabe?

And here I waas getting all weepy and sentimental about Rick!

Mystery Bombing biatch..... you will be found!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Duh, it was me -- bomb the SHIT out of me:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Duh, it was me -- bomb the SHIT out of me:r


then bomb the SHIT out of me, too!


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

It wasn't me , I didn't send you any "real" cigars; I only deal in bubble gum cigars -- and the PC police are getting on me about that too......:tg


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)




----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

very nice, rick!

... and will the mystery guest sign in please...


----------



## E. Bunney (May 10, 2006)

How about we play pass the Little Newbi at So Cal Bitch around. :sl A few names have been floated around but all that has happened is the So Cal Newbi is lost. And now I get to sign in using the secret code gotten from galaga because I can  ( got that Dave ol boy:r ) just smoke your cigars because some of these brothers are not telling you the truth :w 

Bye - Bye:tg


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

E. Bunney said:


> . . . because some of these brothers are not telling you the truth :w


I NEVER lie and my farts don't smell.


----------



## Secret Santa (Nov 30, 2003)

pnoon said:


> I NEVER lie and my farts don't smell.


Yes, but they're loud enough to wake the dead.

It wasn't me either Dave, just ask the Great Pumkin.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I NEVER lie and my farts don't smell.





galaga said:


> Yes, but they're loud enough to wake the dead.


WTF!!!.....they smell & they're loud enough to wake the dead:BS


----------

